# DTS:X ULTRA



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2020)

How come no one is talking about this?









						Get DTS:X Ultra - Microsoft Store
					

Download this app from Microsoft Store for Windows 10. See screenshots, read the latest customer reviews, and compare ratings for DTS:X Ultra.



					www.microsoft.com
				













How do we get it?

So how do I get this onto my system?








						alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver
					

A non-official repository for downloading the lastest UAD components from Realtek FTP server. - alanfox2000/realtek-universal-audio-driver




					github.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2020)

Buy an AV receiver and hook up to it via HDMi - Most of them come with it these days. realtek audio arent gonna support it because there aint enough bandwidth across optical, analogue or coaxial to support it.

A lot of this was explained in your previous thread - this is not something where you can get something for nothing and something to work on nothing.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 3, 2020)

Okay so DL that file in the Youtube video and press TAB 4 times then space.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Okay so DL that file in the Youtube video and press TAB 4 times then space.


That sounds sketch af.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2020)

Toothless said:


> That sounds sketch af.


 
the DL is directly from Microsoft's app store. From the reviews - it doesnt work or it does nothing at all.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 3, 2020)

Not in the Youtube video bro. That's another DL.
And it works..


----------



## Jimmy9303 (Jan 3, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Not in the Youtube video bro. That's another DL.
> And it works..


Yeah, see this:


----------



## emanresu (Jan 3, 2020)

333

It's very difficult to tell if it works or not. Placebo is a bitch.
The auto-eq is not working for me.
The MS builds are not working for me.





I have that DTS-dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf from Alan's Github. But I have no clue on how to install it.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 4, 2020)

The Youtube video APP is definitely working.
Make sure to choose your Headset/External speakers


----------



## Mircosfot (Jan 29, 2020)

There is an APP called DTS Sound Unbound, this app has 2 different buy options: headphone and only DTS:X. DTS:X isnt working yet, they say theyre working on it with microsoft. so if u wanna buy it, buy onley the headphone stuff.


----------



## Mircosfot (Jan 30, 2020)

EDIT:
*Is HDMI supported for DTS content?*

At this time our focus for DTS encoded content is for headphones and multi-channel speakers that are directly connected to the sound card on the PC.  HDMI and home theater uses are on our roadmap where we are actively working with Microsoft to bring this feature to our DTS community.

You can read all about DTS Sound Unbound here: https://dts.com/sound-unbound/faq


----------



## Snootch (Jan 31, 2020)

I have the Arctus Pro GameDAC headphones which comes with DTS:X for headphones and is supported via hardware and it's amazing. I also have Dolby Atmos for headphones and it doesn't come close to DTS:X as far as the positional audio is concerned.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Feb 12, 2020)

emanresu said:


> 333
> 
> It's very difficult to tell if it works or not. Placebo is a bitch.
> The auto-eq is not working for me.
> ...


which version of windows 10 are you using?


----------



## Mircosfot (Feb 12, 2020)

EDIT: DTS: ULTRA is working on the futureupdate 20H1. This Update will be released soon u can read it here: https://www.windowscentral.com/dtsx...ows-10-builds-bringing-spacial-surround-sound


----------



## emanresu (Dec 22, 2020)

As you maybe know M$ and XPERI/Dolby are on the hunt of NERFiNG DTS:X Ultra spatial mode (from older versions of DTS Sound Unbound).
I have it enabled on this Windows 19H9 partition, BUT the M$ "Experience/Security Update" that's rolling out now REMOVES DTS:X Ultra as spatia -
then you're stuck with DTS X Headphone and DTS:X "decoder".

I luckily was aware of this and created a restore point when it was working. Now I've used SHUTUP10 and DISABLED everything that has to do with Windows Update.
Everything. The OS is becoming more and more locked. It's redoncolous. If anyone knows how to get DTS:X Ultra in spatial going on a new install, do tell.
I know @H4cziLLa had something going in a thread, but it was the most painful explanation ever to read. People are hiding their successes, which sucks.

Let's be better than that. So my advice right now is - if you got DTS:X Ultra as spatial mode working - DO NOT update DTS Sound Unbound and DISABLE Windows Updates.
Create a restore point, just in case. All the best.


----------



## Rei (Dec 22, 2020)

emanresu said:


> As you maybe know M$ and XPERI/Dolby are on the hunt of NERFiNG DTS:X Ultra spatial mode (from older versions of DTS Sound Unbound).
> I have it enabled on this Windows 19H9 partition, BUT the M$ "Experience/Security Update" that's rolling out now REMOVES DTS:X Ultra as spatia -
> then you're stuck with DTS X Headphone and DTS:X "decoder".
> 
> ...


Not getting security vulnerability updates, bug fixes & new features just to prevent removal of a phased out audio enhancement technology feature. Sure, that sounds like a bright idea.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

Rei said:


> Not getting security vulnerability updates, bug fixes & new features just to prevent removal of a phased out audio enhancement technology feature. Sure, that sounds like a bright idea.


Hehe that's not the point. Why are they phazing out DTS X Ultra spatial mode? And why are they doing it in secrecy, yet very powerfully?
Someone managed to reverse engineer the XYZ positional system and applied it to an AI powered military drone system?


----------



## dododo (Dec 23, 2020)

emanresu said:


> Hehe that's not the point. Why are they phazing out DTS X Ultra spatial mode? And why are they doing it in secrecy, yet very powerfully?
> Someone managed to reverse engineer the XYZ positional system and applied it to an AI powered military drone system?


DTS Sound Unbound  support for 2.0
DTS X Ultra support for multi-channel


----------



## emanresu (Dec 23, 2020)

dododo said:


> DTS Sound Unbound  support for 2.0
> DTS X Ultra support for multi-channel


Ait, I prefer both at the same time 
got any tips for DTS Sound Unbound / DTS X Ultra spatial on a fresh install?


----------



## Mircosfot (Dec 25, 2020)

DTS Sound Unbound is also for Multichannel. DTS:X codec is for Multichannel. but they still not support HDMI yet.

*Is HDMI supported for DTS content?*
At this time our focus for DTS encoded content is for headphones and multi-channel speakers that are directly connected to the sound card on the PC.  HDMI and home theater uses are on our roadmap where we are actively working with Microsoft to bring this feature to our DTS community.

you can read it here: DTS Sound Unbound FAQ - DTS Dev Site - DTS Dev Site 

DTS:X works on XBOX Series S/X, not yet on PC


----------



## emanresu (Dec 25, 2020)

It does work on PC, just download the 1.0.5.0 app where you tab tab tab enter.
Then DTS:X Ultra spatial I also have working for HDMI output.


----------



## Mircosfot (Dec 25, 2020)

emanresu said:


> It does work on PC, just download the 1.0.5.0 app where you tab tab tab enter.
> Then DTS:X Ultra spatial I also have working for HDMI output.



what i mean is nativ DTS:X for Home Theater, not headphones. Headphones also work over HDMI, thats right. But this is  Stereo. I want  X.X.X Audio. The Dolby Access APP ver.3.7 works very well with Dolby Atmos for home theater, i have it when i play Tomb Raider, Warzone, Grid 2019 and The Division 2. sounds realy great.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Mircosfot (Dec 27, 2020)

this is Stereo, not DTS:X for home theater^^


----------



## emanresu (Dec 28, 2020)

Mircosfot said:


> this is Stereo, not DTS:X for home theater^^


We need to hack the console.


----------



## Ytrerio (Feb 17, 2021)

Just stumbled onto this thread as I wanted to use  DTS:X/DTS:X for Home Theater for PC gaming with my 5.1.4 setup, it looks like DTS:X Ultra is completely deprecated at this point, so I got the DTS Sound Unbound app and initiated the trial only to find out that DTS:X Decoder is currently only available for XBox and not PC ~.~

They sure are taking their time especially with Dolby being so aggressive with Atmos on PC.


----------



## emanresu (Feb 18, 2021)

Ytrerio said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread as I wanted to use  DTS:X/DTS:X for Home Theater for PC gaming with my 5.1.4 setup, it looks like DTS:X Ultra is completely deprecated at this point, so I got the DTS Sound Unbound app and initiated the trial only to find out that DTS:X Decoder is currently only available for XBox and not PC ~.~
> 
> They sure are taking their time especially with Dolby being so aggressive with Atmos on PC.


We are working on it. A small shadowy group of nerds.  But yes, they fookidoop.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 18, 2021)

emanresu said:


> We are working on it. A small shadowy group of nerds.  But yes, they fookidoop.


And we're waiting for it ! Continue our great work, please


----------



## zanatos (Feb 18, 2021)

emanresu said:


> We are working on it. A small shadowy group of nerds.  But yes, they fookidoop.


who are you? and where can we find your work? 

i have a soundbar that supports both DTS:X and DOBLY ATMOS. in windows it is easier to setup in speaker setting the DOLBY ATMOS, though i am a fan of DTS....


----------



## emanresu (Feb 18, 2021)

zanatos said:


> who are you? and where can we find your work?
> 
> i have a soundbar that supports both DTS:X and DOBLY ATMOS. in windows it is easier to setup in speaker setting the DOLBY ATMOS, though i am a fan of DTS....


I think I speak on behalf of our crew when I state that it's more a matter of when to release, or letting someone else do it for us.
I've scrutinized what happened back in ~2000... And so far -> good encoders are in fact pure audio decoders..


----------



## zanatos (Feb 18, 2021)

emanresu said:


> I think I speak on behalf of our crew when I state that it's more a matter of when to release, or letting someone else do it for us.
> I've scrutinized what happened back in ~2000... And so far -> good encoders are in fact pure audio decoders..


So can we use it for a 7.1.4 speaker setup DTS:X ultra or DTS unbound? i have setup it  as Dolby atmos since it looks easier.


----------



## emanresu (Feb 18, 2021)

zanatos said:


> So can we use it for a 7.1.4 speaker setup DTS:X ultra or DTS unbound? i have setup it  as Dolby atmos since it looks easier.


Ach so, we shall see.


----------

